# An Online Marketplace for Organic Farmers



## ThatPrepperGuy (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi, I am considering creating a marketplace where local farmers can sell their organic produce to customers.

I need to know, ASAP: Would you buy organic food via online marketplace? Why or why not?


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

I think it can be feasible if you are selling something like CSA shares but it might be tricky selling individual produce items. Managing freshness, availability and distribution would be my concerns.


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess I didn't really answer the question, though. Sorry bout that.
I probably wouldn't buy produce online. Being such a perishable product I would want to see the condition. 
My situation is a little different, though. I sit on our local foodshed board, participate in local farmer's markets, have a market each week in the parking lot of my shop and carry some local produce in my store. I'm exposed to a lot of it!


----------



## ThatPrepperGuy (Jul 6, 2013)

Actually, that's okay and perfect that you are exposed to a lot of it.

Perishable food is my concern, too. How would you feel about stacking the produce with dry ice to transport from one location to the next?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Um... doesn't this defeat the purpose of eat locally grown food to prevent food allergies?

Also, it is no longer organic if packed in dry ice for shipping. The chemicals leech into the food as it evaporates.

Folks, support your LOCAL farmers or grow your own food.


----------



## ThatPrepperGuy (Jul 6, 2013)

True...
What about those clear plastic bags we get at the farmer's market?

The food can be covered with plastic.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

It makes absolutely no sense to me to buy "fresh" produce site unseen via an online seller. I would think that you would have a hard time finding communities that don't have at least a weekly farmers market plus road side vendors.

What we on this forum don't grow ourselves, we barter for or buy locally to get what we want or need. 

My response to you was not meant as an attack or insult, I am just stating how I and I would imagine a whole host of others on this forum feel about buying produce online.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ThatPrepperGuy said:


> True...
> What about those clear plastic bags we get at the farmer's market?
> 
> The food can be covered with plastic.


I use organic cotton produce bags I made myself if I have to go to the market for produce.

Plus produce releases gases that cause spoilage. Wrapping them in plastic will only trap the gasses and speed up the process.

Again, folks, buy LOCALLY grown produce. Prevent food allergies by eating LOCALLY grown produce. Support your LOCAL economy by buying LOCALLY grown produce.

BTW we are not your private focus group.


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

ThatPrepperGuy said:


> Would you buy organic food via online marketplace? Why or why not?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

No ...

We grow our own or use a local farmers market/local farmer.


----------

